# honda gx690



## alumafisher (Nov 26, 2012)

i'm looking at the honda GX690 22hp engines for my flounder boat. they have several different models. taf, baf, rhtdw, rhtxf2, etc.... does anyone know the differences? I contacted honda themselves and did not get a good answer. the lady had no clue. thanks in advance.


----------



## alumafisher (Nov 26, 2012)

or if you have that 690 and it works for you please let me know what you have. and pictures would be great. thanks again.


----------

